# Difference between men & women



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you ever wondered how a woman's brain works?
Well....it's finally explained here in one, easy-to-understand illustration:










Every one of those little blue balls is a thought about something
That needs to be done, a decision or a problem that needs to be solved.

A man has only 2 balls and they take up all his thoughts.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: i actually spent a while seeing where them blue balls ended up- turns out their the mans blue balls from all these problems the woman is having!


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome lol 8)


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol! I spent ages looking at that!


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

my wife saw this and said , so true. :lol: [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------

